# Another Redfish Post



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

It's that time of year, redfish in the marsh. I escaped from work after lunch and headed to the beach. Found a nice marsh with water in it, plenty enough, but not too much. Drifted and poked around a shoreline, but nothing much was showing. Finally, a solitary fish is moving water and bait up near the shore. I put the Avalon by the fish and get a near instant eat. This is some fish that takes me into the backing. Please stay on. I'm thinking upper slot/small over slot, but this red just passes 25". It's very thick and big shouldered. 

A couple of very noisy airboat breeze by and I make haste out of the area. Paddle over to a leeward, protected little spot...and redfish. Too many redfish at once tends to overload my ability to fish. Somehow, between tangles and tailing loops, I put a little crab in front of a red. This red doesn't have the horsepower of the previous model, but it's fun on my 5-6wt CGR nonetheless. 

Heading in, I see one more little school and have to give chase. I make a 30' offhand ugly cast, but it's good enough. Another small slot that comes loose in my hand.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

The fish


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

nice job. Good to see that rattle fly is working properly!


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Another redfish post? It doesn't get old. Thanks for the post.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Must've been pretty close to you. Those airboats were launching when I was coming in. I should've launched in the afternoon like you. Wind blew like hell all morning but started getting a little better when I was loading up and leaving


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Sweet! Looks like those beads work.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Fishsurfer said:


> Sweet! Looks like those beads work.


So far, so good. I tied some in an olive and a size 4 hook versus the size 2. I want to put one in front of a sheepshead and see what happens.


----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

Very cool. I can't wait to get a red on the fly.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

what is the avalon?


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Ish said:


> what is the avalon?


http://www.flyfisherman.com/fly-tying/fly-recipes/avalon-permit-fly/


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

karstopo said:


> http://www.flyfisherman.com/fly-tying/fly-recipes/avalon-permit-fly/


that's not an "avalon", that's a "cu'o'ng".

i learned that pattern from the guy it's named after, Cu'o'ng Minsk...the guy who run's Cu'o'ng's (i know, way to many apostrophes, i tried to tell him) Motobike Adventures in Hanoi.

he used to use it to sight cast to cÃ¡ tra dáº§u (commonly known as the mekong giant catfish) in the mekong delta when he was a kid. i got a picture of a big ma-fug he put me on when i was over there in '83...i'll see if i can find that picture and post it up.

i'm still pis*ed at that guy...

that goofy little rice-eating b*stard ain't gonna be happy when i tell him some cube ripped off his pattern, renamed it, and is pimping it on the internet.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

You gotta rub that cu'o'ng fly in stink bait to catch those catfish?

Post up the pic of that thang pleaaase.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

gimme sec...


----------

